# VNC server in the Windows fashion



## Emrion (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello,

I would like to set a vnc server on a FreeBSD machine but in the Windows sense of the thing. I mean you have an open local X session and you remotely take control of this last.

What I read and tested concerning `vncserver` don't allow that, it seems. As it launches its own X server and redirect inputs/ouputs to the network.

So, is it possible to take control of the desktop in a Microsoft Windows fashion?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2019)

You can have a go with x11/xrdp. But I can't remember if the session keeps running if you disconnect though. I assume that's what you're looking for?


----------



## Emrion (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks but it seems that xrdp works on the same model than Xvnc. It needs to launch its own X session. Worse, I can't even get a connection with the remote desktop utility of Microsoft Windows (I enabled both xrdp and xrdp-sesman).

Is there really no software that takes control of an already existing X session?


----------



## Emrion (Jun 21, 2019)

Whats the best way for KDE5 with FreeBSD 12 to take control of the screen
					

Hi,  Having reinstalled my server I do want to user a windows system to view a mail or pictures, things like that. But I don't have a physical screen, so i want to connect from a laptop to my server and work from it remotely.  I know old methods with X11 and VNC with gnome of XFCE but I was...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




It's precisely what I was looking for.


----------

